# Andando por LIMA! 2007.4



## kaMetZa

Canelita no me gusta el color de sus flores :?

Prefiero los árboles full verde


----------



## Canelita

Es que a mí me gusta mucho el lavanda  Pero ensucian la calle, como ya viste en la foto...por aquí en Los Ángeles abundan, y florecen tanto en la primavera como en el otoño.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Canelita said:


> Los jacarandás también son bonitos, aunque ensucian mucho:



Hermoxos arboles ... m encantaría vr Lima con arboles d colores ... le cambiaría muxo l aspecto .. asi como esos arboles amarillos n Brasil .... uff ... la vrdd son muy hermoxos ... lastima q se planten ficus n forma d bolita hno:

n fin ... L.I.M.A. Salu2 :cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Claro y los alérgicos que se jodan...


----------



## J Block

La Plaza San Martín tiene jacarandás.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Jajajaja weeeno ... no sabía q eres alergico ... n fin ... pero n todo caso unos arboles + vistosos .. no crees??? ... como q se adecentaría + nstra ciudad


----------



## *ClauDia*

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Claro y los alérgicos que se jodan...


Bueh uno menos q será.. :lol: :jk:

Bueno hablando en serio lima se veria mas atractiva si plantarane ste tipo de árboles, insisto las palmeras no le dan mejor aspecto a Lima.


----------



## J Block

*ClauDia* said:


> Bueh uno menos q será.. :lol: :jk:
> 
> Bueno hablando en serio lima se veria mas atractiva si plantarane ste tipo de árboles, insisto las palmeras son feas!


----------



## *ClauDia*

J Block said:


>


Bastante alejadas a la realidad de Lima xD.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Las palmas reales sí son bonitas, pero cuando son grandes... Por ejemplo esa avenida del golf (creo que es miró quesada) tiene palmeras y se ve alucinante. Por eso dígale NO a la discriminación de las palmeritas tropicalonas.


----------



## J Block

*ClauDia* said:


> Bastante alejadas a la realidad de Lima xD.


Aunque siempre se han sembrado palmeras en Lima...desde finales del siglo XIX.

Concuerdo con Omar. Depende del tipo de palmera. Las de Miró Quesada lucen alucinantes.


----------



## *ClauDia*

J Block said:


> Aunque siempre se han sembrado palmeras en Lima...desde finales del siglo XIX.
> 
> Concuerdo con Omar. Depende del tipo de palmera. Las de Miró Quesada lucen alucinantes.


Si eso ya lo sabia pero son de las pocas que lucen bien... las de la av javier prado x ejemplo no me gustan mucho.


----------



## J Block

*ClauDia* said:


> Si eso ya lo sabia pero son de las pocas que lucen bien... las de la av javier prado x ejemplo no me gustan mucho.


Ahí te doy la razón. Las de Javier Prado tampoco me gustan. Ese tipo de palmeras no crecen mucho.


----------



## dlHC84

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Las palmas reales sí son bonitas, pero cuando son grandes... *Por ejemplo esa avenida del golf (creo que es miró quesada)* tiene palmeras y se ve alucinante. Por eso dígale NO a la discriminación de las palmeritas tropicalonas.


cerca, cerca..... es la Av G Portillo (paralela a Camino Real) La Av Miró Quesada (ex Glof) es paralela a la Av Pezet.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Ouch, lo sabía! Gracias! :colgate:


----------



## Lia_01

Lima es una ciudad desértica, nunca llueve, el agua escasea, por eso las palmeras serían la solución perfecta en las zonas más secas, ya que necesitan muy poca agua. Yo llenería la Costa Verde de palmeras. Cualquier tipo de árbol es bienvenido en nuestra desértica Lima, que además está tan contaminada por tantos vehículos:cheers:. Yo le sugeriría a Lucho Castañeda que el Parque quede abierto durante el día, sin cobrar un céntimo,es decir para que los vecinos de Santa Beatriz puedan disfrutar de sus áreas verdes, que para eso pagan sus arbitrios. Además sería una buena idea también poner una cafetería dentro del parque, algo así como se ha hecho con el Parque de la Amistad, eso lo haría MAS ACOGEDOR. Si estoy de acuerdo de que se cobre a partir de la hora en que comienzan a funcionar las hermosas piletas.


----------



## Juan1912

Se ven interesantes las piletas. Sobre la maqueta...esas palmeras me llegan al pancho...


----------



## Imanol

J Block said:


> Aunque siempre se han sembrado palmeras en Lima..*.desde finales del siglo XIX*.
> 
> Concuerdo con Omar. Depende del tipo de palmera. Las de Miró Quesada lucen alucinantes.


Si, pero las arrancaron en la epoca de Leguia  (porque ademas ya habian pasado de moda). 
¿Por que yo en contra de las palmeritas? porque en algunas zonas realmente desentonan. Ejm: El centro historico o las palmera chatas de San Isidro.
No importa, total, cuando sea alcalde las replantare en San Martin de Porres


----------



## J Block

Imanolsoliman said:


> Si, pero las arrancaron en la epoca de Leguia  (porque ademas ya habian pasado de moda).
> ¿Por que yo en contra de las palmeritas? porque en algunas zonas realmente desentonan. Ejm: El centro historico o las palmera chatas de San Isidro.
> *No importa, total, cuando sea alcalde las replantare en San Martin de Porres *


Buena suerte.


----------



## Imanol

:lol:


----------



## kaMetZa

Parece que aquí a casi nadie le gusta el fútbol :sleepy: Y eso que Perú jugó bastante bien hoy!

Luego vuelvo con las demás fotos para los que si


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Màndala con confianza Kametza...:cheers:*


----------



## Lucuma

están buenas Kametza, pero ver las de las fuentes me recordó lo mucho que me gustaron cuando fui, igual siempre se ve bien el monumental


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Por supuesto Lùcuma, no por nada es el mejor estadio del Perù...*


----------



## Canelita

¡Kametza, excelente esta sección del thread!!! Me encantó...una tarde muy colorida donde la hinchada peruana se une para animar a su equipo nacional. La narrativa excelente también. Chévereeee... No soy mucho de fútbol, pero cuando se trata de las eliminatorias, ahí estoy para hacerle barra al Perú. Aunque no ganaron, le empataron a Brasil, lo que es decir bastante.

Pero no lo odies a Pizarro...Pizarro está bien...como futbolista, no sé, pero está bien. :lol:

¡Saludotes, Markos! :cheers:


----------



## miguel16

cuanta felicidad!!! asu fue bastant gnte al partido!!

buenas fotos..


----------



## kaMetZa

Ya bueno, sigamos con las fotos!! Aunque hay pocos a los que nos gusta el fútbol aquí :sleepy: (y uno que hace el esfuerzo tomando fotos xD! )

La entrada de Teleticket, mencioné que son súper ineficientes para venderlas?? 










Foto de la cancha, ya está casi lleno el estadio!!! El clima está muy bueno 










La banda de la Policía Nacional del Perú, para los que no saben, es la banda oficial del Estado Peruano  

Chévere!! Tocaron el Perú campeón







, algunas marineras, entre otras!! :banana:

Ah! al lado están los árbitros calentando, los 3 son paraguayos, uno de los suplentes era chileno jeje ya se imaginan la pifiada  :lol:









La bandera del Fair-Play, falta poco para empezar el partido 










Cantando los Himnos Nacionales!! Jaaaa! La gente súper mala comenzamos a gritar Perú Perú :banana: y casi no se pudo escuchar el Himno de Brasil..! 

El de Perú cantado a todo pulmón!!! 










Comenzó el partido!!!! Va'os Perú!!!! 










Ronaldinho tirando uno de los tantos corner's de Brasil... pifiada total y full flashes también xD 










La camiseta de Cristal..!! con canción incluida 










Marcador final del partido!! Perú jugó mucho mejor en el segundo tiempo con Chorri y Mendoza, lástima que Paolo tuvo que salir hno:

Pero fue un buen partido, la gente estuvo súper enchufada, gritando y vitoreando y apoyando al equipo casi los 90 minutos de partido!!










Y bueno eso es todo, ojalá les haya gustado 

Sí se puede!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Exrexnotex

^^ chevre las fotos ! La cancha del monumental luce estupenda , nunca la habia visto en tan buena condicion. Me imagino que el ambiente en el estadio estuvo fenomenal, mas que seguro te la pasastes bien kay:. 80 mil personas ?


----------



## kaMetZa

Sí de hecho!!! No sé cuánta gente fue, no he leído nada aún en los diarios ni visto la tele, pero si estuvo full, de hecho hubo un pequeño incidente en oriente porque al parecer vendieron entradas de más! 

Yo estuve en occidente y pues todo tranquilo, la seguridad muy buena por parte de la policía nacional, los auspiciadores nos regalaron varias cosas para hacer barra, y el ambiente estuvo muy bueno en el estadio, la gente le puso muchas ganas para alentar al equipo!!! La pasé reeeeeebien!! 

Ya quiero ir cuando juguemos aquí contra Argentina y Chile !!!! :banana:


----------



## CessTenn

Buenisimas las fotos! No las encuentras ni en la pagina de El Comercio :lol:
El estadio luce espectacular!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

jaja excelentes fotos todo un reportero grafico


----------



## *ClauDia*

Que bonita esta la cancha de estadio monumental y q bonito el estadio de la U en general. Me hubiera gustado escuchar cuando cantaron los himnos pero los canales pasaron pura propaganda :bash: en fin q le vaya bien a Perú.
Cheveres las fotos.


----------



## PaiMei74

Que buenas fotos, mas que nada por mostrar escenas de algo tan especial en la vida de los peruanos: el fútbol. Como dijeron por ahí, ni El Comercio tiene estas fotos .


----------



## mangolight

Que chevere las fotos kametza, pero el monumental es bien feo, y luce inacabado, o mal cuidado!


----------



## Canelita

¡Wowowowwww!! ¡Esta última tanda de fotos estuvo genial, Kametza, con las exclusivas para SSC!  Jamás he ido a un partido, algún día me animaré...debe ser súper cuando las bandas tocan las marineras y los himnos. Capturaste magníficamente la algarabía del momento...  Ese slogan de la Coca-Cola no me termina de convencer hno: Y la camiseta del Cristal...¿va recorriendo el estadio??? 

Excelente el thread, Kametza--a ver con qué nos sorprendes la próxima vez. ¡Saludos! :banana:


----------



## carlos07

Buenas fotos Kametza, el partido emocionante, 1x1. El equipo peruano jugó bastante bien, me sorpreendió. 
En mi casa le hicimos barra al Perú:banana::banana:
Saliendome un poquito del tema, como esta el Perú en la clasificación?


----------



## tell_me

woaaaahhh! que chevere las fotos, Kametza, yo tambien pienso ir a los demas partidos que siguen a apoyar a la seleccion <3 Peru jugo muy bien este partido, no me quejo.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Los partidos que jueguen con Argentina de hechazo que si tengo que ir, y al de Chile, irè al aereopuerto para...para...

Buenas fotos Kametza y la narraciòn...kay:

PD: El estadio no se llenò totalmente que yo sepa, siempre venden menos entradas por seguridad, asì nunca se va a llenar el estadio...:bash:*


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Ah no! Crónicas de balón con kaMetZa! Chéveres las fotos del monumental, el estado más lindo del país.


----------



## *ClauDia*

*JoSePh* said:


> *y al de Chile, irè al aereopuerto para...para...:*D


muajajjaja :lol:


----------



## Limeñito

Inkandrew9 said:


> Bueno pero no te enojes .. tómalo por el lado amable
> 
> Salu2!! :cheers:


No, para nada; estoy súperfresh.
Saludos.
Y sigan opinando y mostrando fotos de los diversos lugares de nuestra ciudad.


----------



## skyperu34

Mas fotos mías, aporte al thread de kameha...





































...Es todo por hoy. Ya vengo con un set de fotos del Pro Futuro mostrándose en varios colores por la noche...


----------



## Exrexnotex

Espectacular la iluminacion del Pro Futuro !


----------



## arfurin

*Espectacular...!!!! k buena foto Kametza...siiiiiiiii seño*


----------



## kaMetZa

Je!! Gracias Arfurín!! Eso es las Nazarenas!! De verdad salió bien xD


----------



## Sound.

^^ si, se ve muy bien.

El Profuturo que posteó Sky está :drool:


----------



## Chocaviento

Opino lo mismo SKY ese profuturo esta hermoso, y esperamos con ansias tus demas fotos :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kaMetZa

Ya ando de vacaciones !!! Aunque aún debo ultimar unos detalles pero el estrés de los exámenes al fin me dejó..! Así que saldré a tomar más fotos!! Pidan y aprovéchense que andaré de webin' hasta enero! =P!

Estas las tomé hace algunas semanas pero no las subí por flojo ! 

De San Miguel a La Molina (o viceversa =P!)

Partiendo (o llegando xD :lol de lo que tanto le gusta a Canelita, el tragamonedas y casino en la av. La Marina xD!










El Hospital Militar










El conjunto San Felipe..!










Un edificio en construcción en Pershing (o como sea que se llame! Le andan cambiando el nombre creo!! :nuts










El Meliá Lima Hotel










Y el Paseo de las Banderas :banana: duh!










Seguimos por Javier Prado =P!










Otro en construcción










Estas cuadras siempre me han vacilado...! Edificios altos todos pegaditos !




























Como Bembos, no hay otra! =P!










Y Camino Real..! 










Luego las demás!! ​


----------



## Exrexnotex

Chevres las fotos !! La Javier Prado es unas de las avenidas mas bacanes de Lima, y unas de las mas densas.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Están chéveres todas las fotos! La del Profuturo está mostra!


----------



## Alejo85

ese edifico de la afp me encanta


----------



## Sound.

Que bueno que hallas puesto nuevas fotos, la del paseo de las banderas me gustó mucho :yes:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hace tiempo no paso x Pershing ... recuerdo cuando studiaba x alla ... vaya trajín ... y d ahi rondar x l Peruano Japonés .... lo q no entiendo s xq me parace tan familiar todo ello .. si antes no conocía Magdalena? ... mis vidas pasadas ... jejeje .. buenas fotos KaMetZa!!!


----------



## skyperu34

Buenas fotos kameha...! 
Espero por muchas mas...!


----------



## PieroMG

Me gustó la foto de Profuturo, también la de las banderas.


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Gracias gracias!! Aprovéchense que toe de vacas y pidan fotos xD Con tal que no me quede taaan lejos!


----------



## skyperu34

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Gracias gracias!! Aprovéchense que toe de vacas y pidan fotos xD Con tal que no me quede taaan lejos!


Ya ! Quiero fotos de Chorrillos, Magdalena, La Punta, Ancón y San Bartolo-pucusana, pero al toque para mañana, si no BAN !!!









j/k


----------



## kaMetZa

Prometido! Al menos de uno de esos lugares!


----------



## kaMetZa

(Nadie le hace caso a esto!!! =P)

Otro día continúo con *De San Miguel a La Molina* (o viceversa) hoy iremos a Ancón!!! =P A pedido de Sky..!! (sino me banea xD :lol

*Ancón 
Preparándose para el verano 2008 *

Para mi mala suerte hoy no salió el sol en Lima..! Así que con penita fui a Ancón pensando que el cielo no me ayudaría para nada con las fotos..!! hno:

Caminando hacia el malecón










Llegamos a lo que vendría a ser la plaza principal de Ancón










La Iglesia Principal..!










De frente 










Un lado de la Plaza










Algunas casas y edificios a los lados de la plaza





































Miguel Grau 










Ahora vamos hacia el malecón..!

Hacia un lado, se asoman los primeros edificios de departamentos...!










Hacia el otro lado










De cerca










+ cerca :lol:










Servido Sky..! Por ahora xD Faltan las demás...! !!

Y luego vienen el mini muelle artesanal y más del malecón xD Pero las voy a bajar primero jeee! El flock anda un toque lento...!! :bash: 
​


----------



## Juan1912

Qué buenos tus recorridos, entré a este thread un par de veecs, creo, pero veo que sigues poniendo fotos nuevas, me gustaron las de Ancón, buen trabajo


----------



## Canelita

:applause: Las fotos te están quedando cada vez mejor, Kametza--e intuyo que serán aún mejor de ahora en adelante.  Los edificios que has fotografiado se ven muy bien, me da mucha nostalgia ver el anuncio de la Coca-Cola, debe ser muy antiguo, ¿no? Jockey Salud está reluciente de tan nuevo, y veo que a muchos foristas les gusta tomar fotos de los KFCs de Lima, se puede hacer un thread sólo con las diversas fotos de esas tiendas, jajaja. Debe ser el rojo intenso de sus fachadas, y es impresionante ver cuán establecidos están, fueron casi la primera cadena de comida rápida que llegó de los EEUU, y era un lujo comer ahí, no sé si hasta ahora. Y toooodoss tienen razón, el pollo allá es mucho mejor que aquí, que es muy grasoso, un pollo broster como cualquiera. 

¡Gracias por la entrega, Kame-kun, y espero CON ANSIAS lo que está por venir!!! :cheers1:


----------



## miguel16

q buenas tus fotos kametza!!!! m gusto el jockey salud


----------



## skyperu34

Buen set de fotos de nuevo kameha.... La clínica RP ya tienen bastante avance, cuantos pisos tiene o tendrá??? En la foto parecen ser 11.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buenas fotos ... l miercoles pasé x l cntro financiero ... y vaya q Caos ... con todos los desvios ... tenía q star n Barranco a las 12:30 .. y llegué 1:20 pm .... peor q m pasé d la plaza y casi llego a Chorrillos ............ q monse ! ... jajaja .... Salu2 Kame-Kun


----------



## Lia_01

kametza que tal vueltón el que te has dado, tienes fotos preciosas. Ay Ancón de mis recuerdos:cheers: Que bonita esa foto del cielo ya oscuro. También he visto que le has tomado foto a mi "banco", que bueno sería que fuera mío, sólo trabajé ahí muchísimos años, creo que fue el primer edificio de la zona financiera, teníamos una vista hasta el Morro Solar por un lado, y por el otro hasta el centro de Lima. Chéveres tus fotos.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Muy cheveres las fotos! lástima que el sol no acompaño mucho.


----------



## Anlysixth

kaMetZa said:


> Interbank y edificio.. no sé su nombre xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edificio uhm Coca Cola? :?


Kame-Kun!!! pues el edificio se llama edificio Limatambo, es probablemente el más antiguo del área, con decirte que estaba solo frente al San Agustin, cuando esa zona solo tenía plantaciones y por ahí (al sudeste) estaba el aeropuerto.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Asu... Jajajaja. Cómo haces, ah?


----------



## kaMetZa

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Asu... Jajajaja. Cómo haces, ah?


Para que veas..! :| 



Anlysixth said:


> Kame-Kun!!! pues el edificio se llama edificio Limatambo, es probablemente el más antiguo del área, con decirte que estaba solo frente al San Agustin, cuando esa zona solo tenía plantaciones y por ahí (al sudeste) estaba el aeropuerto.


Gracias Anlytas..!! !


----------



## kaMetZa

Y ahora algunas de la *Plaza San Martín*

Detrás, uno de los lados del edificio Encarnación










Su parte trasera










Un close-up y la bandera !










La puerta de atrás










Entramos a la Plaza (me gusta el cielo !)










Hacia La Colmena, el Jurado Nacional de Elecciones










Una de esas lanchas que aún existen...!










San Martín










Uno de los lados de la plaza




















Nuestro estimado San Martín










Un zoom out..!










El Club Nacional










Un edificio cerca en una calle paralela


----------



## A380luis

wow, te pasas kametza, muy cheveres tus fotos!


----------



## dra.naths

kaMetZa said:


> ​


^^ Oh no!!! hno: sali en la fotoooooooooooo .. jajaa.. :lol:

la proxima llevo un par extra de pilas!


----------



## sebvill

El centro está muy bonito, te han salido varias tomas buenas Kametza. Me gusta que hayan sembrado árboles en varias calles. Cuando crezcan se va a ver muy bonito.


----------



## Trickmetwice17

wow buenas nuevas fotos kametza :banana: se nota ke sales mucho XD aunk ke feito anda nuestro clima =P aunk las de ancon si estan con un clima bello :banana:


----------



## skyperu34

Que cheveres tus fotos de nuevo estimado "corresponsal"...

Una sugerencia: Patenta tus fotos con algun sello de agua o un copyright como hacemos la mayoría. Los plagiadores estan a la orden del dia...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bonitas fotos Kamehameha .... q día las tomaste?? .. yo stuve vagando x ahi l jueves .. jejeje ... y ade+ m encontré con unos edificios muy interesantes q no se han visto antes n l foro .. lastima q no tngo cam .... Salu2!!


----------



## miguel16

asu kame!!! q trabajaso.. chvres las fotos ah..

seguro no falta una? ???


----------



## Sound.

Chévere!!!!! las fotos asi con cielo amarillento me gustan. Sky tiene razón, ponle tu copyright.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Amazing pics!!! :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa

skyperu34 said:


> Que cheveres tus fotos de nuevo estimado "corresponsal"...
> 
> Una sugerencia: Patenta tus fotos con algun sello de agua o un copyright como hacemos la mayoría. Los plagiadores estan a la orden del dia...


Gracias por la sugerencia, lo haré.. supongo que tendré que bajarme el photoshop no?



Trickmetwice17 said:


> wow buenas nuevas fotos kametza :banana: *se nota ke sales mucho* XD aunk ke feito anda nuestro clima =P aunk las de ancon si estan con un clima bello :banana:


jajaja ni tanto... tú no quieres salir ps xD! =P



sebvill said:


> El centro está muy bonito, te han salido varias tomas buenas Kametza. Me gusta que hayan sembrado árboles en varias calles. Cuando crezcan se va a ver muy bonito.


Seeee a mi tbn me parece chévere, aunque Manuel dice que al centro de las calles no debieron sembrar.. sólo a los lados..! Cosas de arquitectura !



miguel16 said:


> asu kame!!! q trabajaso.. chvres las fotos ah..
> 
> seguro no falta una? ???


Si faltan.. un montón..! Pero esas saldrán con mi nombre xD!



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Amazing pics!!! :lol:


Wonderful? ¬¬ ves que valió la pena pasarme la voz =P! :lol:


----------



## Canelita

Andrew, tienes razón, no es el Torre Tagle, sino al frente, que es lo que indiqué.  Creo que este sitio estaba un poco más allá del restaurante de las monjas francesas en el centro. 

¡Saludosssss!!!!! 




Inkandrew9 said:


> Canelilla creo q la foto q pusiste .. no s d TorreTagle .. pero .. eso sip .. tan bonitas. Salu2!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Es la casa Goyeneche... Siempre (o casi siempre) está abierta y puedes acercarte a tomarle fotos (y está al costado del restaurante Agua viva, de las monjas francesas).


----------



## Canelita

That's it. :yes: Thanks, Yibra!!!  ¿Se podrá visitar, o es una casa particular?



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Es la casa Goyeneche... Siempre (o casi siempre) está abierta y puedes acercarte a tomarle fotos (y está al costado del restaurante Agua viva, de las monjas francesas).


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

No creo. La que sí se puede visitar es la casa Aliaga, la que está en el jirón de la unión, casi llegando al puente de piedra.


----------



## Canelita

OK...gracias por la info. 



YibrailMizrahi said:


> No creo. La que sí se puede visitar es la casa Aliaga, la que está en el jirón de la unión, casi llegando al puente de piedra.


----------



## kaMetZa

jpaulg said:


> Bonitas fotos tanto de Kametza como de Canelita,, Como se nota que les gusta Lima, y eso me parece Bacan,,, Feliz años 2008 para todos uds amigos de Lima,


Jee! Gracias Paul. Feliz Año para ti también !



Canelita said:


> (OK, posteo estas fotos, es que pensé que se vería desordenado, pero bueeehhh...gracias Kame por el permiso)


No para nada..! Pq es el mismo tema !



Canelita said:


> Kame, qué excelente ese escudo, de veras mucho más bonito y vistoso que el que tenemos. No te preocupes por lo de las fotos movidas, es bien difícil sacar buenas fotos sin flash. Lo que estoy intentando de hacer es usar aunque sea el borde de una silla, un muro o algo así para fijar la cámara, a veces ayuda.


Jojo qué coincidencia yo también ando haciendo lo mismo, busco donde apoyar la cam ya que no tengo trípode xD

Y si, el antiguo escudo se veía mucho mas solemne 



Canelita said:


> *Como somos de confianza*, me atreveré a robarte un espacio para postear unas cuantas fotos de hace dos años, son muy pocas para un thread aparte, y además encajan en esta sección. Así que con tu permiso...


Obvio, somos hermanitos.. nacimos el mismo mes en el foro xD! :banana:

Me encantaron las fotos de la biblioteca, lástima que no tengan los libros como se debe... por cierto! el nacimiento que tienen en el altar mayor es el mismo de este año.. no tiene mucha decoración pero a mi me gusta.. se me hace muy 'elegante' 

Gracias por las fotos! 



Canelita said:


> Oye, ya decía yo, estas fotos estarán movidas pero se ven bien...¡y es que ya tienen marco y nombre (de Marcos, jajaja), asu! Me tendrás que enseñar, yo también quiero aprender a hacer eso...


Pucha es todo un lío el photoshop..! Encima me lentea la pc.. pero bue..! Ya sé manejar decentemente la opción de poner marcos !

Salud con pisco pero poquito pq no me gusta xD Si es pisco sour mejor!! o algarrobina :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

kaMetZa said:


> Salud con pisco pero poquito pq no me gusta xD Si es pisco sour mejor!! o algarrobina :cheers:


Mejor un Chilcano de Guinda ... esa es la voz .. pal Pisco!! ... ya m stoy delatandoooo :lol:


----------



## Chocaviento

Lima cada vez que la veo desde distintos angulos me sorprende más, tenemos un hermoso centro turistico, lamentablemente no explotado como deber ser  pero eso cambiara muy pronto!


----------



## kaMetZa

Última parte.. Objetos religiosos..

Algunas imágenes usadas en antiguos nacimientos



















Recreación de la matanza de los niños menores de 2 años ordenada por Herodes, pero en este caso se hacía también una crítica caleta a los abusos de los españoles contra los indígenas










Y éstos eran los nacimientos que usaban los religiosos para evangelizar.. la caja se podía cerrar con el nacimiento armado y así llevarse a todas partes.. práctico no?



















El niño Jesús posero 










Otra custodia.. no son bravazas?? 










El niño Jesús haciendo meme xD










Jesús llevando la cruz










Otros objetos..



















Me encantó la puerta.. no sé a dónde lleva










Y el nacimiento de la Catedral, donde se ubicaba el antiguo baptisterio










Y eso fue todo el recorrido por los interiores de la Catedral de Lima.. Gracias x su atención ¬¬ 

Ya vienen otras fotos..! Cuando termine de pelearme con el photoshop para ponerles marco :lol:​


----------



## skyperu34

Esa penúltima foto, de la puerta, que bonita ah ! Buenas fotos kamehame...


----------



## Canelita

Kame, viendo esta última tanda, más me lamento no haber visitado el museo.  Todo está lindo, desde el nacimiento portátil, los niños poseros (franco, son poses bastante únicas del niño Jesús), la camita, y esa custodia está ya no ya. Como a sky, a mí también me encantó la puerta...debiste haberla abierto, quizá encontrabas algo más para fotografiar...

Una pregunta para disminuir mi ignorancia...si la custodia supuestamente guarda la hostia, ¿dónde exactamente se almacena??? ¿Sabe alguien, es en la base?

¡Gracias y saludotesssss!!!! :cheers:


----------



## kaMetZa

Canelita said:


> Una pregunta para disminuir mi ignorancia...si la custodia supuestamente guarda la hostia, ¿dónde exactamente se almacena??? ¿Sabe alguien, es en la base?


U.u La hostia se almacena en aquél círculo, de allí que esté rodeado de aquellos haces de sol ! Pucha las custodias son bravazas.. particularmente me encantan las de plata  

Je! Gracias por los comentarios Canelita y Sky


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bakanes las fotos MarKos .. la verdad q tengo q visitar otra vez la Catedral ... El Niño posero ..... estuvo inspirado en Fedox jajajaja .......... too bakan en esta ultima entrega. Felices Fiestas!!! :colgate:


----------



## Imanol

Muy buenas fotos de la catedral.. me ganaste  yo aun sigo preparando las mias 
Pero vi un detalle que me alegro mucho, y es que por fin en la catedral de Lima han hecho referencia a la remodelacion de 1891, y mejor aun, con la adjetivo de destructiva, porque eso fue.
Antes de ella tenia un esplendoroso coro frente al altar con 3 organos (dos monumentales) y 23 retablos mas .


----------



## *ClauDia*

Este thread







cheveres las fotos.


----------



## dra.naths

kaMetZa said:


> Me encantó la puerta.. no sé a dónde lleva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


^^ a Narnia???

Gracias x las fotos Marcos!!! esperare la otra entrega.. y no t pelees con el PS


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

:rofl:


----------



## PieroMG

Chéveres tus fotos, Marcos.


----------



## kaMetZa

Ou.! Hace días no entraba.. aún ando poniéndome al día con este nuevo año jeee !

Piero cambiaste d nick ¬¬ no me habías contado..!

Uhm qué es Narnia? Un dibu?? Si es algo fantasioso tipo Harry Potter o el Sr. de los Anillos.. pues no va conmigo jee! así que no sé qué es.. 

Gracias por sus comments.. Ya luego pongo fotos.. si es que termino de revisar todo el foro hno: =S

Feliz Año!


----------



## kaMetZa

*Andando por Jesús María - Dic 2007 aún *

En el cruce de Pershing (o Faustino Sánchez Carrión) con Gregorio Escobedo.. Metro =S










Seguimos por Gregorio Escobedo, se pueden ver las torres de San Felipe










Creo que eso es un cole










La Chama  no sé a dónde lleva pero parece una línea de combi popular xD










Edificios a lo largo de la avenida, chau casas..










Una iglesia, supongo pertenece al conjunto San Felipe










Más edificios y Santa Isabel detrás, supongo que en algún momento se convertirá en un Plaza Vea o Mass










El Peruano Japonés, adentro está el jardín que Naths fotografió










Otros más

Me gusta este edificio 




























Luego el resto ​


----------

